# Anyone Using XIM Extenders?



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Been using both the latex and oil extenders by XIM. Don't need to use near as much as you do Penetrol and Floetrol and they seem to do a better job of getting the paint to level out.

Anyone else?


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

RH said:


> Been using both the latex and oil extenders by XIM. Don't need to use near as much as you do Penetrol and Floetrol and they seem to do a better job of getting the paint to level out.
> 
> Anyone else?


XIM for latex

Prefer penetrol for oil.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

I can't find XIM's extender from any of my main paint stores. Dose SW carry it? I've really been wanting to try it after reading various reviews about it here over the years, but I just can't find any.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I can't find XIM's extender from any of my main paint stores. Dose SW carry it? I've really been wanting to try it after reading various reviews about it here over the years, but I just can't find any.


Got the latex extender from my SW store but had to order in the oil vetsion. Just recently tried it and it performed very well in Pro-Classic oil - the only product I've tried it in so far.


----------



## David's Painting (Nov 7, 2012)

I believe you can also use the latex version for PC acrylic/alkyd.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

You can't use the extender in Advqnce, only water. At least that's what my rep tells me. 
I'm a fan of both the XIM and the BM latex extender. Not a fan of floetrol ever since I started using XIM many years ago.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I cannot tell that the BM one does anything, at least on exterior stuff.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

XIM was my "go to" extender for a long time for latex paints. Always got it at SW.


----------



## more_prep (Dec 7, 2009)

Yup, BM extender doesn't seem to do anything for Advance.

Besides XIM, another great WB extender is ThinX Latex by Savogran. It is very soapy, which suggests it has surfactants that improve leveling.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Anyone else notice an increase in blocking with the latex version?


----------

